# don't normally do this but *** GUMTREE AD SYRIANS ***



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

As thread title.

I don't normally bother posting things like this.
...but this person has got my fecking back up some.

*Gumtree Nottingham Search - Syrian hamsters -*

I tried and failed. Bugger it.

Let slip the dogs of RFUK. 


:2wallbang:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

im suprised she has two left


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Is a Fecking nutcase.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I was asked to look after 2 male syrian hamsters when the owner had to go abroad for 3 months. She kept them in a cage together and said they didnt fall out often. I did mind them but on the condition she bought another cage so I could seperate them. When I asked her why she kept them together she said it was a college experiment to see if it could be done:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

im desparate to know what shes said lol


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I was asked to look after 2 male syrian hamsters when the owner had to go abroad for 3 months. She kept them in a cage together and said they didnt fall out often. I did mind them but on the condition she bought another cage so I could seperate them. When I asked her why she kept them together she said it was a college experiment to see if it could be done:bash::bash::bash:


i had a pair of males that went a while loving each others company, but as soon as i heard a hint of a squeak i split them. males generally tolerate their cage mates for longer in my experience anyway , the females ive had have fallen out within a few days of coming away from mum. the cage is too small for one let alone too though!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Anyone who want's the full story PM me - can forward the emails.
Is a bloody funny read.

Otherwise feel free to enquire... 
I 'bit me tongue' as it were and still didn't have much luck !!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i cant find the add :blush: whats going on?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Do tell, Manda... Am totally curious now.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

pm me your addy and will forward the emails.

:censor: nut job.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Its not often Im silent but OMG:gasp:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

I hate to perpetuate this, but anyone who hasn't read Myth's e-mails should ask to have a look at them.
I'm crying I laughed so much!
:roll2:
Some people shouldn't be allowed to have pets. Or children.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Luxy said:


> I hate to perpetuate this, but anyone who hasn't read Myth's e-mails should ask to have a look at them.
> I'm crying I laughed so much!
> :roll2:
> Some people shouldn't be allowed to have pets. Or children.


Agreed!!!

Its brilliant!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Can i have the emails please.


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

The craziest thing is, she tells Myth that her parents have been reading the e-mails and that they're laughing and that her "daddy" wants to meet her.

What the :devil: did her parents think when they read her side of the conversation!?
No wonder she turned out to be such a calm & mannerly young girl!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

can i have them too please?


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

im curious now cause i cant find the advert and really really wana know what she said to Myth:lol2:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

PM your e-mail address to Myth, I'm sure she wouldn't mind sending them on.

Just search "Syrian" on Gumtree Nottingham if you want to find the original ad too.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

why can't you post them here? i'm really curious now. not nosy, you understand just curious lol.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

teshu said:


> why can't you post them here? i'm really curious now. not nosy, you understand just curious lol.


 
They involve swearing (not from Myth!!)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Joolz1975 said:


> They involve swearing (not from Myth!!)


a lot of it and so much abuse its unreal. I think the child needs professional help:whistling2:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Yep - get me - I didn't swear. 
hehe.

Anyone who wants to read the full deal PM me email address.
I'm happy to share and forward the conversation.
Those that already received feel free to share among yourselves 
- It's Monday after all sure people could use a good laugh. 

A a :censor: up kid, probably in sat in her bedroom on her tod.
Feeling all clever hiding behind her computer.

Ho-hum.
I would love to speak to her parents.
Waiting on a reply - I'm assuming it's at school.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Have pmd u


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Myth said:


> Yep - get me - I didn't swear.
> hehe.
> 
> Anyone who wants to read the full deal PM me email address.
> ...


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Joolz1975 said:


> image


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

All pm's - you should have mail.

Joolz - How very apt !!!!

:roll2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Omg lol i would never dream of talking to anyone like that.

I didnt even know swear words when i was 14 lol


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

Ahh, I am really curious also, so I've PM'd you


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Komodo32 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hahaha!!! 

Myth......:notworthy: I couldn't have kept my cool as you did!


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol2: im sorry i couldnt help laughing, i love how you stayed calm and it got her going even more :lol2:: victory:

what an idiot and really why any parent would allow they're child to talk to anyone like that i dont understand!:bash:


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

sender said:


> :lol2: im sorry i couldnt help laughing, i love how you stayed calm and it got her going even more :lol2:: victory:
> 
> what an idiot and really why any parent would allow they're child to talk to anyone like that i dont understand!:bash:


If my son spoke to anyone like that he would get his mouth washed out with a bottle of fairy!


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

Joolz1975 said:


> If my son spoke to anyone like that he would get his mouth washed out with a bottle of fairy!


damn striaght! i ould never allow any child of mine (if i had any) to speak to anyone liike that!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

> what an idiot and really why any parent would allow they're child to talk to anyone like that i dont understand


I expect they have a computer in there room...
Can't see many parents that would let that ride.
There again they did spawn *that*.

Either way - I'm game.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

sender said:


> damn striaght! i ould never allow any child of mine (if i had any) to speak to anyone liike that!


To be fair my 4 year old did call me a dipshit but thats only because she heard her dad say it to tv when football was on! and once i told her i would tell her schoolteacher she promised she wouldnt say dipshit again but asked if dippoo was ok!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

My OH swears like a
...um... 
*thing that swears least once in every sentence*

Admittedly I've got worse over the years -it's kinda contagious.
Swearing is a normal common every-day thing in our house.
My 7 year old knows better though.
"When you get this big - you can use those words..."
Works for us.

:whistling2:

Knows it's not big and clever and there's a time and a place
- for certain words. 
Does swear when he hurts himself though.
(don't we all?) 'Tis very amusing.


There's times and places.


----------



## ashley (Sep 10, 2007)

That emails are hilarious! Is it just me or does it seem like two different people are replying? Some replies didn't have much grasp or spelling or grammar, whereas others seemed more literate?


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

Joolz1975 said:


> To be fair my 4 year old did call me a dipshit but thats only because she heard her dad say it to tv when football was on! and once i told her i would tell her schoolteacher she promised she wouldnt say dipshit again but asked if dippoo was ok!


but she has learnt that it isnt ok to say, so thats fine but most of that was just useless insults, it wouldnt stand with me :blush:



Myth said:


> My OH swears like a
> ...um...
> *thing that swears least once in every sentence*
> 
> ...


around adults im really bad for swearing around kids i watch my tongue: victory:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

i had two male syrian hamsters when i was five, they lived in the same tank and we're really friendly when babies, it didnt end well...

i want to know this girls reply but dont at the same time :lol2:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow she sounds like a crazy kid lol. Loved how you were so calm though and it made her angrier!!


----------



## Darkeuridi (Feb 10, 2010)

Just read the emails...oh dear! It makes me laugh that all you say is that you will take good care of them and she flies of the handle and to be honest, I think she knows more swear words than I do! Very colourful language...but quite funny at the same time. :lol2: I hope those poor hamsters get taken off her though, poor things


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Yet to see if I will get any sense or contact details.
Somehow doubt it. 
Reported the ads last night.
Down to the abuse received when I enquired.
Still heard nothing back from them.

Have forwarded my concerns to the 'relevant authority'
- With the colourful email conversation attached.
For all the good it will do.

ho-hum.


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

Someone pm me the full details? I really need a laugh :notworthy:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

can someone PM the emails to me please or email me at [email protected]

fankoo


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Was a very entertaining read for a Monday morning, I assure you!! *lol* And have ya looked at her on Facebook?!? Sexy..... *giggles*


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> And have ya looked at her on Facebook?!? Sexy..... *giggles*


It goes a long way to explain the chip on her shoulder, I tell ya!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*snort*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I cant find her on face book:devil:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> I cant find her on face book:devil:


Incoming PM...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Wait til ya see, Shell!!! *giggles*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

As Ive just said to Luxy OMFG:gasp: shes an inbred munter and the face definately fits the emails >>>>>>>>Goes to wash eyes out


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> As Ive just said to Luxy OMFG:gasp: shes an inbred munter and the face definately fits the emails >>>>>>>>Goes to wash eyes out


now do you see why I posted the vicky pollard picture?? Surely they are related!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Joolz1975 said:


> now do you see why I posted the vicky pollard picture?? Surely they are related!!


 
Most definately:no1: IT looks older than 14 though


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> As Ive just said to Luxy OMFG:gasp: shes an inbred munter and the face definately fits the emails >>>>>>>>Goes to wash eyes out


I was actually expecting something smaller & more vicious looking, something like this;










The real picture is far worse! :devil:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Whoever is "[email protected]....." your email addy don't work.
Rest have been forwarded. *off to empty PM box -again *


:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> As Ive just said to Luxy OMFG:gasp: shes an inbred munter and the face definately fits the emails >>>>>>>>Goes to wash eyes out


 
*LMFAO* :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

That...that hurt my brain. If I knew that creature personally I do believe I would have found a viable reason for humans to eat their young.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> That...that hurt my brain. If I knew that creature personally I do believe I would have found a viable reason for humans to eat their young.


I wouldnt eat mine............bad meat :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## rat-man (Sep 2, 2009)

OMG. just searched her, what a monster .... :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

And she's trying to do that whole "sexy emo" thing, too *giggles*


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

I've been checking back on this thread and can't contain my curiousity any longer.

Myth, may I ask if you could forward the conv to me on [email protected] please?

It's so frustrating when parents are so irresponsible as from what I've read on the thread so far they have no interest in the welfare of the hamsters and let their daughter get away with murder. Really disheartening when I see how the majority is going downhill with regards to morals, manners and IQ!


----------



## Wabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

Can someone please send it to [email protected] please? I'm curious lol


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow... though I'm not surprised it's a chav. It's sad that kids put more effort into creating trouble and apply themselves less in school. Even sadder when animals get caught up in the sorry lives of the uneducated who are too lazy to do research and too eager to make money out of the poor little creatures.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Have forwarded to all who've asked today/yesterday.
Missed anyone just yell.

No response from the ad site.
No response from an email 'elsewhere' either.
But didn't expect much.
But a confirmation my email was received...
and polite reply of they can't do anything _would_ be nice.

Noted the advert has changed a bit.
Still not given me contact details though.
Shame.


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

Myth said:


> Have forwarded to all who've asked today/yesterday.
> Missed anyone just yell.
> 
> No response from the ad site.
> ...


 could you send it to me please :2thumb:


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

manda check this out!!!:gasp:

2 baby male hamsters and cage....... in Heanor on Freeads Classifieds - Hamsters classifieds


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> And she's trying to do that whole "sexy emo" thing, too *giggles*


That gave me a real life :lol2:

The poor hamsters, but at the same time, the poor girl. Her parents obviously care very little about what she does with herself, her money and her pets.

I'd be inclined to feel a bit more sympathy for her if it weren't for the assault she launched on Myth though!


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

naughty litle girl :gasp:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

> manda check this out!!!:gasp:
> 
> 2 baby male hamsters and cage....... in Heanor on Freeads Classifieds - Hamsters classifieds


 
FFS. 

Well the hopeful part of me says they're babies...
thinking maybe a local pet shop may be at fault on that one.
It's not good - but happens.
I actually grew up where the ad is based 
- so know it deffo. used to happen !!

Not _quite_ as bad as the two 6 month old females in an empty mini duna but still. 

*shakes head* I don't want to see anymore daft ads !

I give up !!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Can someone send me her facebook as i need a giggle lol.


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Can someone send me her facebook as i need a giggle lol.


Sent!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Omg my poor poor eyes lol. I just spat my tea over the comp oooops :blush:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Omg my poor poor eyes lol. I just spat my tea over the comp oooops :blush:


:lol2:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

thank you so much to whoever emailed me. 

who does she think she is? had to laugh at her parting words to you.


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

teshu said:


> who does she think she is? had to laugh at her parting words to you.


I know, it's the icing on the cake, isn't it?
Just when you thought she couldn't get any _more_ offensive, BAM!
:lol2:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

I mailed back one more time after that,
yesterday morning.

" It's " go to hell "

Spell check costs nothing you know.
If you'd like to let me have your address 
- or a contact number I would love to talk to your parents."


Not had a reply. :whistling2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Aww I dont know how bad she was in email, but I cant help but feel sorry for her. My two eldest aren't the sharpest tools in the box, but I'd hate to think they got called ugly buggers on a thread they didnt know about.

Maybe time to remember this is just a child? Kids do and say stupid things. I did. I'm fairly certain most of you will have. 

Not excusing her behaviour, she does sound like a brat, but calling her ugly and inbred and passing her details around is a bit OTT.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Aww I dont know how bad she was in email, but I cant help but feel sorry for her. My two eldest aren't the sharpest tools in the box, but I'd hate to think they got called ugly buggers on a thread they didnt know about.
> 
> Maybe time to remember this is just a child? Kids do and say stupid things. I did. I'm fairly certain most of you will have.
> 
> Not excusing her behaviour, she does sound like a brat, but calling her ugly and inbred and passing her details around is a bit OTT.


hmmmmm yes she's only 14 but seriously the things she said should never come out of the mouth of a 14 year old.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Absolutely - like I said, no excusing her (alleged) behaviour, but still no excuse for us to stoop to that level (she's 14 remember) and act even more childish by passing around her facebook details, is there?


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

teshu said:


> hmmmmm yes she's only 14 but seriously the things she said should never come out of the mouth of a 14 year old.


 Not to mention that 14-year-old children should not be contacting strangers from the internet anyway. They should have their parents act on their behalf


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

*I can honestly say hand on heart **I would have NEVER spoken via email or otherwise **to ANYONE the way this person/child has.*

Strangely I find myself inclined to agree on the name calling.
What people look like is TBH of little matter to me.
I don't think you should call people anything that you wouldn't be willing to say to their face. 
That said I can think of plenty I'd like to say without bringing looks into it.

Considering the language SHE used 
and the names and abuse thrown my way...

I don't see why I should give a damn.

Another good reason you shouldn't let kids un-supervised on computers 
so they don't go hurling abuse at 'strangers' maybe.


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

teshu said:


> hmmmmm yes she's only 14 but seriously the things she said should never come out of the mouth of a 14 year old.





cazcolecarter said:


> Not to mention that 14-year-old children should not be contacting strangers from the internet anyway. They should have their parents act on their behalf


_And_ she's the one who started it all. Myth was the victim, as it were. She made a genuine enquiry and had the face ripped off her!

Fair point about the Facebook thing Lisa, but at least it's not being posted publicly for everyone to see. Anyone who has seen it has only seen it through a PM, and there are only a few. The girl will never know and the PMs with the links will be forgotten about soon enough too.

It is a bit cruel to comment on her appearance, I'll hold my hand up and admit that. But if the girl didn't want people to speak about her disrespectfully, she should've thought of that before hurling abuse at someone else.

As for the fact that she's only 14 - when I was fourteen I never would've spoken to _anyone_ like that. I still wouldn't! But even if I had, I would've known exactly what I was doing. She's not a baby. I doubt Myth has been the first to be on the receiving end of that kind of attitude.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

jesus christ that girl is a little unhinged isn't she my eyes almost went wider than my whole head


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I never judge people by appearance as the outer shell isnt what matters its the person within BUT when they come along with such abuse and vileness you sort of match the two together. We only have word that she is 14 dont we?


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok i give in, i need cheering up! Can you email me the convo please? [email protected].

Thanks


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll do it, Ruth


----------



## EmmaApple (Oct 2, 2008)

Could i see it too please? [email protected] 
Im desperate to know how unhinged this child is! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

EmmaApple said:


> Could i see it too please? [email protected]
> Im desperate to know how unhinged this child is! :lol2:


forwarded lol


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Luxy said:


> _And_ she's the one who started it all. Myth was the victim, as it were. She made a genuine enquiry and had the face ripped off her!
> 
> Fair point about the Facebook thing Lisa, but at least it's not being posted publicly for everyone to see. Anyone who has seen it has only seen it through a PM, and there are only a few. The girl will never know and the PMs with the links will be forgotten about soon enough too.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter that it's being passed round by pm, it's that it's being passed around full stop. No-one knows what sort of people other forum members are, if people are going to pass things about - when kids are involved - they could be bringing them to the attention of the kind of people us parents dont want our kids meeting.

Granted, she's on Facebook so unless she's got privacy things set up she's probably open to those risks anyway, but still - as a parent - I'd be very concerned about what's happened here, and maybe even take it up with the site managers (if it was my daughter).

"She started it" isn't something an adult would say. I can only presume that the majority of people who believe that means she should be open to online abuse are only kids themselves.

Again - I'm not saying what's she's done is ok - obviously a disgusting girl - but still, lead by example - she's not going to learn from a group of bullies, is she?


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> No-one knows what sort of people other forum members are, if people are going to pass things about - when kids are involved - they could be bringing them to the attention of the kind of people us parents dont want our kids meeting.


Yep.
Hopefully she'll think twice before posting ads with animals up for sale
-then giving 'random strangers' who reply such crazy abuse.
I can think of 'worse' ways I could have reacted to this.
Besides she seems to have managed to bring herself to my attention 
I don't know how her parents would feel about her meeting me...? 



LisaLQ said:


> Granted, she's on Facebook so unless she's got privacy things set up she's probably open to those risks anyway, but still - as a parent - I'd be very concerned about what's happened here, and maybe even take it up with the site managers (if it was my daughter).


Believe me I would love to contact whatever responsible adult is in charge of this kid I really would. Either they don't give a flying one - or if they're a reasonable human being - I'm guessing they'd be quite horrified their child has behaved in such a manner. I also notified the website before sharing - and got no response. I also checked out Facebook myself - curious search on the off chance - _before_ sharing the emails. Privacy settings are up 'name/sex/picture' That's it. 
Obviously some people were curious is all as was I.
Though I hope that is where peoples curiosity ends.

I note that ad has changed a fair bit from when posted though,
the hams involved are now supposedly housed in separate cages for one. 
I've had no further response from them.

I have seriously not been that stunned for a while.
For once I felt the need to share.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I think she's very lucky not to have reaped a bit more of what she's sown from myth.To think that will probably be a wife and :gasp::gasp::gasp:mother one day.


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

please can i have :blush: [email protected]


----------



## Dragoness (Apr 6, 2009)

Curiosity has definately got the better of me - would love to see what all the fuss is about! If you could forward to [email protected] please?
Cheers!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Myth just read the emails and ty I had to laugh cant believe the language what a lovely example of the youth of today and to think she will be passing all her knowledge onto children one day I dread to think. I mean apart from that how did you manage to keep so calm lol I mean if I heard any child of mine speak to an adult like that there would be hell to pay but still I only wish I was closer so I could actually offer them a home but think it wuld be useless as she seems to know everything lol. 
Just hope they do get a good home out of it no wonder kids get called chavs these days


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for sending Myth.

It beggers belief doesn't it!!!:gasp::gasp::gasp: What more can I say that the others havn't already said.

Jules


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Stacey010884 said:


> I've been checking back on this thread and can't contain my curiousity any longer.
> 
> Myth, may I ask if you could forward the conv to me on [email protected] please?


Same... I don't normally spend all that much time in this section of the forum, but I'm very interested to learn more! Would you mind sending me a PM with the sordid details? lol




Shell195 said:


> I never judge people by appearance as the outer shell isnt what matters its the person within BUT when they come along with such abuse and vileness you sort of match the two together. We only have word that she is 14 dont we?


Indeed. You don't have to be an intellectual to be a decent human being and you don't have to be stunningly good looking either. And vice versa... plenty of intelligent and/or gorgeous people who are abhorrent people.
But when someone is so desperately ugly on the inside, it's kind of just a bonus when they are also terrible on the outside!


----------



## EmmaApple (Oct 2, 2008)

ami_j said:


> forwarded lol


Good lord :gasp::gasp:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

EmmaApple said:


> Good lord :gasp::gasp:


what a brat huh


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

I imagine she's such an abrasive, horrible little girl because she's miserable. When you look like her you are the victim of bullying, have very few to no friends, no self esteem, hear nasty things in public from complete strangers and a whole lot of other unpleasant things, so she's probably very sad and very angry and vents to people online behind the safety of a monitor. (Don't misunderstand, I know I'm not pretty but I also know I didn't hit every branch when falling down the ugly tree, so I haven't had those experiences or feelings.)

I think she just doesn't know how people interact with each other as I doubt she gets any attention, not even from her parents.

It concerns me that the adults of tomorrow have no socialisation skills, no respect, no sanity and no brains.


----------

